# Thema: Fonts



## i-mehl (2. Januar 2004)

*Thema: Fonts <-- Bitte antworten*

hi, alle zusammen!

ich habe den font "neuropol" heruntergeladn und auf meiner hp.
ader sie funktioniert nur wenn man diese schriftart installiert hat, also wenn ein benutzer auf die seite kommt der das nicht hat sieht die schriftart nicht.
kann man das problem irgentwie lösen. z.B die font-datei hochladen und irgentwie verlinken. geht das.

bitte um hilfe!

MFG


----------



## undertaker (2. Januar 2004)

Wenn du die Suchfunktion benutz hättest:

Mit CSS:

```
@font-face
{
font-family: "neuropol"; 
src: local("neuropol"),
url("neuropol.ttf")
format("TrueType")
}
```
sollte funktionieren

und gleich noch das Beispiel von SelfHTML

```
<html><head><title>font-face</title>
<style type="text/css">
 @font-face { font-family:Garamond; src:url(garamond.eot), url(garamond.pfr); }
</style>
</head>
<body>
<p style="font-family:Garamond">Text in Garamond</p>
</body></html>
```


----------



## Thorsten Ball (2. Januar 2004)

Noch dazu gibt es ein Tutorial darüber wie man eigene Fonts auf der HP einbinden kann.
Und ich wette, wenn du die Suchfunktion richtig benutzt hättest wärst du auf folgendes Tutorial
gestoßen:

Eigene Schriftart in die Seite einbetten 

Thorsten


----------



## i-mehl (4. Januar 2004)

i schaff es nicht!

ich bitte um eine beispiel-datei.

frage:
funktioniert es mit ttf-dateien auch? oder nur mit eot und pfr


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (4. Januar 2004)

Das geht nur mit eot-Fonts. Es sei denn du stellst dem Besucher deine ttf-Datei zur Verfügung, die kann er sich dann in seinen Fonts-Ordner laden. (Hier aber evtl. auf ein Copyright achten, du darfst nicht jede Schriftart einfach so zum Runterladen anbieten.)

Und beim nächsten Mal bitte auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung achten, danke.


----------



## i-mehl (4. Januar 2004)

Danke!

Mit eot-Dateien geht es!


Gib es einen gratis TTF in EOT Konverter.

Wenn "Ja":
Wo


mfg


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (4. Januar 2004)

Such bei Google mal nach "Microsoft WEFT". Damit geht das.


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Januar 2004)

Visit Uncle Bill


----------



## i-mehl (5. Januar 2004)

Danke euch beiden, aber...

...ich habe dieses Programm jetzt heruntergeladen und installiert. Ich merke zwar das es etwas mit Fonts zu tun hat, aber mit Fonts konvertieren find ich nichts!

Kann mir das bitte jemand erklären wie das Programm funktioniert?

MFG i-mehl


----------



## JJB (20. Januar 2004)

Tach ! 

Ich hab das auch mit WEFT gemacht. Läuft prima, wenn auch nicht sehr durchsichtig macht es ttf zu eof nur..... was dann...
Weder im Bereich <STYLE> noch im CSS kann ich diese dumme Datei richtig referenzieren. Ich hab sie überall abgelegt, wo man sie nur hinlegen kann, Hab sie referenziert, absolut, relativ, über URL gesammt und auch umgeleitet. Mit ttf und mit eot. 
Hab sonst was gemacht. Aber er erkennt es einfach nicht.

Ein Tip ?


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo, JJB...

Mal ein Beispiel für die Einbindung

```
<html>
<head>
<title>Test</title>
<style type="text/css">
<!--
@font-face
{
font-family: selbstgewaehlterFontName;
src: url(echterDateiname.eot);
}

body
{
font:14px selbstgewaehlterFontName;
}
-->
</style>
</head>
<body>
Text in EOT-Schriftart
</body>
</html>
```
...mit "@font-face" musst du zuerst die Schriftart "deklarieren".....
als "font-family" gibst du irgendetwas ein, bei "src" den Dateinamen.
Die EOT-Datei muss sich im Beispiel im selben Verzeichnis befinden wie die HTML-Seite, und "echterDateiname.eot" heissen.

Dann gibst du in deinen weiteren CSS-Formaten den selbstgewählten Fontnamen wie in CSS üblich an, das wars.
Wenn der IE dir den Font trotzdem nicht anzeigt, ist vielleicht der EOT-Font defekt.

Es gibt bei den IE-Sicherheitseinstellungen auch eine Option "Schriftartendownload deaktivieren" ...vielleicht hats auch damit zu tun?


----------



## JJB (21. Januar 2004)

Hast du die Deklaration bewußt auskommentiert ?

Wegen dem Codeabschnitt. Das geht einfach nicht. Auch über CSS funktioniert es nicht. 
Vielleicht liegt es ja an WEFT. Gibt es ein anderes kostenloses oder ein Shareware Programm, mit der Fähigkeit eot aus ttf zu erzeugen ?

JJB


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Januar 2004)

Auskommentiert?Wo?
Den Beispielcode hab ich natürlich getestet... der haut so hin 

Wegen dem Prog?...keine Ahnung  ...aber da diese EOT-Dinger eine M$-Sache sind, sollte da WEFT schon die beste Wahl sein.


----------



## JJB (21. Januar 2004)

Beispielcode klappt nicht oder WEFT erzeugt defekte eots
Keine Ahnung ich habs mit Bitstream versucht, aber da kommt mn so schwer ran.
Gibt's alternativen zu WEFT, zu eot, zu pfr oder eine komplett andere Einbindung.

Die Diskussion dreht sich ja im Kreis, wenn man zu dem Punkt kommt.


----------



## xollo (1. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
schau doch mal bei dieser URL nach,
http://www.html-world.de/program/css_9.php 
da ist einiges beschrieben zu deinem Problem.
Bei mir klappte es mit WEFT wunderbar. Nur stürzt das Teil manchmal ab.
Es gibt aber noch eine Demo Version von Bitstreams WebFont Maker für *.pfr Schriften, die funktionieren im NN und im IE.
Hatte mir da. Prog vor kurzen erst runtergeladen. Es ist begrenzt  um 10 Fonts zu generieren.

xollo


----------



## i-mehl (5. Februar 2004)

*.....*

So es funktioniert, jedoch nur offline. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## xollo (5. Februar 2004)

welche Schriftart hast du genommen *.eot oder *.pfr?
Bei *.pfr musst du noch ein Javascript mit einbinden das es im IE funktioniert,
wichtig ist auch das du beim generieren die URL mit angibst wo die Schrift online zusehen ist.
Hast du schon eine Seite online?

xollo


----------



## i-mehl (5. Februar 2004)

Ja,

Hier: http://imehl2.s3.cybton.com/font/
(Wenn sie aussieht wie Tahoma dann geht es.)

es ist ein .eot file.


----------



## xollo (5. Februar 2004)

Sieht eher aus wie Times New Roman.
Wenn du die Schrift generierst musst du eine URL angeben, hast du da nur die locale URL von deinem Computer angegeben oder auch die URL deiner Homepage. Das ist wichtig weil die Schrift nur bei der URL funktioniert die angegeben wurden.


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Februar 2004)

Das wirds wohl sein... in dem Font stehen 
2 Sachen drinnen....c:\Dateien und Einstellungen\Michael\.... und http://localhost/

beides ist im Netz nur bedingt erreichbar 

Scheint wohl eine Art Diebstahlsicherung zu sein.

Bei mir wird übrigens Tahoma angezeigt!.....(ist meine Standardschrift  )

BTW: Tahoma ist m.E. kein Freeware-Font, du darfst ihn also nicht ohne weiteres verwenden, auch nicht, wenn du daraus ein EOT machst.... nur so als Hinweis, um Ärger zu vermeiden


----------



## prax (19. Mai 2004)

Wieso das alles so komliziert ist? Wieso geht das nicht einfach wie 

```
<img src="blabla.jpg">
```
so:

```
<font src="blabla.eot">text</font>
```
Wär doch viel einfacher (wer von MS da?)
Naja egal jetzt weiß ichs ja.


----------



## cloooned (2. August 2004)

öhm.... versteh ich das richtig dass WEFT nicht in der Lage ist eine einfache .eot Datei zu erstellen sondern die ganze HP abchecken muss Wo liegt da der Sinn? Und meine HP ist vollständig mit PHP und Textfiles aufgebaut, da ist das doch gar nicht möglich?

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich meine Schriftart ganz simpel von ttf zu eot umwandle ohne dass das komische WEFT meine HP anzapfen will

MfG me


----------



## spacetrace (20. September 2004)

*gibts das denn überhaupt noch?*

ich habe diese Seite gefunden:
http://www.bitstream.com/categories/products/webfonttools/webfontmaker/index.html



> WebFont Maker and WebFont Wizard Discontinued
> 
> Bitstream no longer sells WebFont Maker or WebFont Wizard, but we will continue to support these products for current users.
> 
> ...


----------

